# diy on jetta 3 rear brakes ?



## torchered (Sep 23, 2010)

here's the deal , the vortex needs a diy on the jetta mk3 gl rear brakes .


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

torchered said:


> here's the deal , the vortex needs a diy on the jetta mk3 gl rear brakes .


 No, you need to buy a Bentley VW Factory Service Manual for MKIIIs, read it, and learn to use the Search Function.


----------



## torchered (Sep 23, 2010)

or you need to stop being a douchbag ...


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

His answer was a bit blunt however...

90% of the how do I, what is the torque, etc... questions can be answered by the Bentley manual.

A good service manual is just like any other tool and well worth the cost. Saving one hour of shop time by doing the work yourself will more than pay for the book.

Sorry to also be blunt but, it gets very frustrating to answer the same questions several times a week.


----------



## kotik2.0 (Oct 10, 2006)

Golf/Jetta Rear Disk Brakes DIY 

Golf/Jetta Rear Drum Brake DIY

Just bookmark Dan J Reed's DIY page


----------

